# Bud Light Fishing Rodeo - Registration is Open



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Anglers, the Bud Light Fishing Rodeo is set for June 19-20 - Father's Day Weekend! Yes, this is the same weekend as the Hargraves, but that means you can fish both events and weigh the same fish at both tournaments! We've got the general rodeo (21 fish categories), Outcast Tackle and Marine Youth Rodeo, Academy Sports + Outdoors Junior Rodeo, Step One Automotive King Mackerel Challenge and the In-shore Challenge. Captain's meeting and fish fry are Friday, June 18 at Flounders. Weigh-in (Saturday and Sunday) are at Flounders and the awards ceremony is Monday, June 21 at Flounders. Registration and event info can be found at Bud Light Fishing Rodeo – Pensacola Sports.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

The registration link on the website takes you to the 2020 page.

Edit: Actually I found 2021, but somehow the url you posted, when I went to register it took me to 2020.


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's weird. I just tried it and worked both times. Sorry about that. I'll keep trying to find the old link. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I know what happened, I clicked on Rules from your URL and then the blue register square down on that page. Takes you to the 2020 page - this link Registration


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Weather update - we have moved the Bud Light Fishing Rodeo to July 24-25. Captains Meeting will be July 23 at Flounders. Registration is still open at pensacolafishingrodeo.com.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, couldn't register for this weekend b/c I had a wedding to go to and now with the new dates, I have a different wedding to go to! And also for what it's worth, if you click around like I did to the rules page, it still is taking you to the 2020 registration page.


----------

